# Searching for an interactive yiff webcomic



## Saiyu (Feb 27, 2014)

Some time ago i read this great yiff comic about a bunch of guys hiring a prositute. I canÂ´t find it anymore, but this is what i remember:

-At the start of the comic each of the guys gets a nickname cus the prostitue canÂ´t remember their names and one of the guys was a Scalie/Lizard.
-Viewers could vote which guy would be the next one to get his turn in the comic.
-The scalie had a thing for "not letting his partner cum". 

Kinda vague, i know. But does anyone know this one?

Would be real awesome, thanks =3


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 27, 2014)

Noooope!
This is a pg13 forum, knock that off


----------

